# OBS Studio 27 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Apr 3, 2021)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

We have Release Candidate build for OBS Studio v27 available for testing! This will be a major release with lots of new features, including:

Undo/Redo (Ctrl+Z to Undo and either Ctrl+Shift+Z or Ctrl+Y to Redo)
Source Transitions when hiding/unhiding sources
Track Matte transitions, a new type of stinger transition that lets you show parts of both the origin scene and the destination scene at the same time during the transition
Improved Display Capture on Windows 10 1903+, which fixes the infamous "black screen" issue on laptops without requiring you to change the GPU that OBS is running on
A new "Missing Files" dialog to warn you when some of your sources are missing their underlying files (images, media sources, etc.)
Service integrations and browser docks on Mac/Linux
Wayland support on Linux
Direct integration of NVIDIA Broadcast noise removal on Windows
sRGB color format support
And much, much more!
Find the the full patch notes and download links for *OBS Studio 27 Release Candidate 6 *here: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.0.0-rc6*
Ubuntu users: You can try the unstable branch with the following commands:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
sudo apt install obs-studio
```
And if you want to remove it:

```
sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
sudo apt remove obs-studio
```


Please give the release a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MrPistolero (Apr 3, 2021)

What files of the Audio Effects SDK are required and where are they supposed to go? Thanks.


----------



## WizardCM (Apr 3, 2021)

MrPistolero said:


> What files of the Audio Effects SDK are required and where are they supposed to go? Thanks.



The redistributables required for the NVIDIA Noise Removal filter can be found here: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/broadcasting/broadcast-sdk/resources/
Once installed, the NVIDIA Noise Removal option will appear as part of the "Noise Suppression" filter, alongside RNNoise and Speex.


----------



## GeeMack (Apr 3, 2021)

I've run into an issue while trying 27.0.0-rc1 (64) on Windows 10. After successfully adding a few sources to a scene, when I click the plus "+" to add almost any kind of source, the dialog box comes up but doesn't show any already installed sources. In other words, after a few source adds that work as expected, when trying to add another the "Add Existing" list is empty for most kinds of sources. Once those sources disappear, that empty list will occur when trying to add almost any sources to any group or scene.

I haven't explored the specifics, so I don't know how many sources I can successfully add before the problem arises – if there is a particular number. So far I've only been adding existing sources to groups and scenes; I haven't tried to add new sources. I've hit this snag mostly when trying to add image sources, but it happens when adding other types, too.

Attempting to add an existing "Scene" or "Group" brings up a fully populated list. There is one item in the "Add Existing" list for adding a "Video Capture Device", even though I have several video cap devices installed and working properly.

I can go to the top menu bar and change to another "Scene Collection", then change back to the one I was working on, and the problem goes away. But then after adding a few sources to groups or scenes, the "Add Existing" list will be empty again.

Even though I haven't tested more thoroughly, I thought this might be an issue worth watching if it might affect other people's use of 27.0.0-rc1.


----------



## MrPistolero (Apr 3, 2021)

WizardCM said:


> The redistributables required for the NVIDIA Noise Removal filter can be found here: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/broadcasting/broadcast-sdk/resources/
> Once installed, the NVIDIA Noise Removal option will appear as part of the "Noise Suppression" filter, alongside RNNoise and Speex.



That's what I needed! Thank you.


----------



## cs9k (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello!  There's a few of us AMD users out there that would like to know if it is easy/possible to add H265 encoders as a selection in the streaming tab, when "Youtube HLS" is selected.  Thanks!


----------



## Tyr808 (Apr 4, 2021)

> Fixed a bug where DX12 games on Windows would capture game frames out-of-order [jpark37]



Oh wow, the update looks amazing in general, but if this specific bug is the the one I think it is, I'm so happy to see this!


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Apr 4, 2021)

Tested the interact button with a browser window.  No option to scroll and will not scroll with the mouse will on the mac.  Also browser appears to have some transparency affecting it.  used google.com as the site and also https://elements.heroku.com/addons and both get some levle of transparency applied to them.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 4, 2021)

TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA said:


> Tested the interact button with a browser window.  No option to scroll and will not scroll with the mouse will on the mac.  Also browser appears to have some transparency affecting it.  used google.com as the site and also https://elements.heroku.com/addons and both get some levle of transparency applied to them.


Both of those are expected behaviors, and have been present since long before v27. The browser source has background transparency added by default in the CSS block. If you don't want the background transparency, delete the CSS from the custom CSS block.


----------



## dighawaii (Apr 4, 2021)

Just some user feedback! I'm on Win 64, i9-9900k, rtx 3080, 3070.  
I'm getting 6% cpu usage, where I used to get (and need it to remain) 1.2-2%
same scenes and everything. 
Also, I tried the integrated NVIDIA noise suppression, and although it seemed to work (sounded almost identical to Speex method), it did not seem to operate like the standalone version, which removes keyboard clicks, and other percussive sounds that are not human voice related. 
The cpu usage increase was a factor without NVIDIA noise suppression in my filter chain.


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Apr 5, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Both of those are expected behaviors, and have been present since long before v27. The browser source has background transparency added by default in the CSS block. If you don't want the background transparency, delete the CSS from the custom CSS block.



Totally a newbie here but did find the result to remove the hidden and adjust the background color to accomodate what I was trying to do.  thanks for the feedback


----------



## FortuN (Apr 5, 2021)

dighawaii said:


> Just some user feedback! I'm on Win 64, i9-9900k, rtx 3080, 3070.
> I'm getting 6% cpu usage, where I used to get (and need it to remain) 1.2-2%
> same scenes and everything.
> Also, I tried the integrated NVIDIA noise suppression, and although it seemed to work (sounded almost identical to Speex method), it did not seem to operate like the standalone version, which removes keyboard clicks, and other percussive sounds that are not human voice related.
> The cpu usage increase was a factor without NVIDIA noise suppression in my filter chain.



Try to test shutting off different sources and see if there is a problem there. I had a problem were my old "Media source" would eat CPU, so i needed to remove them then add them again to get the "newer" media sources. Seemed to be some backwards compability issues


----------



## from1975 (Apr 7, 2021)

When I add transition to source, ie. slide or fade, I can use it only on preview screen, not program - even with hotkeys. How to use it on PGM?


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Apr 7, 2021)

Tested out the chroma key feature and for some reason it is not working the same in OBS 27.  Actually worse here.  In 26, I can get it to work pretty good, but in 27, it gets super pixelated.  OBS 26 then in OBS 27.  No change to filters or anything.  When I try to blend it gets really pixelated.  Using an Iphone for the webcam.


----------



## TheAncientGamer (Apr 8, 2021)

TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA said:


> Tested out the chroma key feature and for some reason it is not working the same in OBS 27.  Actually worse here.  In 26, I can get it to work pretty good, but in 27, it gets super pixelated.  OBS 26 then in OBS 27.  No change to filters or anything.  When I try to blend it gets really pixelated.  Using an Iphone for the webcam.
> View attachment 69769View attachment 69770


Just a little tip for all green screeners out there.  The light you have on your face should be a cool temperature (blue) and the light in your room that shines on your green screen should be a warm light (yellow).  You will get perfect keying if you go with this set up.


----------



## Strykesvideos (Apr 8, 2021)

When I add a media source with an external link to obs.ninja for the remote screenshare with the gameplay of my buddy, his video is extremly stuttering.
With the actual Version 26 there is no problem with the integration of his video.


----------



## Mustex (Apr 8, 2021)

I was playing with the new version (specifically for the stinger changes), and I noticed that my greenscreen/chroma key is no longer working the same in OBS 27 as it was in OBS 26.  I certainly don't have the best (or smoothest) greenscreen, but no matter what settings I used in OBS 27, I could not completely remove the greenscreen (Yeah, it's a wrinkly drop cloth).  It's also worth noting that all the combinations that I tried in OBS 27 (Key Color, Similarity, Smoothness) worked absolutely beautifully in OBS 26 (Both Chroma Green [#009933] and Digi Green [#00FF00]).


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 8, 2021)

There is a known issue with the Chroma key in v27, as well as an issue with hardware acceleration in browser sources. They will both be fixed in the next RC.


----------



## Tormy (Apr 10, 2021)

Did you plan to add CUEs not only for program but for preview as well?


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 10, 2021)

Bug.
About 1/2 the time on Track matte transitions I’m getting a flash frame of the next scene before the stringer element starts. It’s across the board on all of my track mattes(6 of them) 
The other 50% of the time they are excellent!


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 10, 2021)

Djjoshuacarl said:


> Bug.
> About 1/2 the time on Track matte transitions I’m getting a flash frame of the next scene before the stringer element starts. It’s across the board on all of my track mattes(6 of them)
> The other 50% of the time they are excellent!


Can you post a demonstration video of the issue, as well as a sample track matte that this happens with?


----------



## Lumbra74 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have some issues running OBS (not only the RC1) on my iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2017, 4,2 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7, 40 GB 2400 MHz DDR4, Radeon Pro 580 8 GB)

The CPU usage is constantly rising up to about 275%, and OBS start to freeze for GUI inputs (face camera is still live, but starts to build up a delay). At this time the process kernel_task is starting to use a lot of CPU as well (over 300%). As soon as OBS is responding for GUI input again, the kernel_task is normal again, but the CPU usage of OBS still around 200%.

I don’t use any Browser-Sources in OBS due to the known issue with CEF. Instead I’m using NDI to transmit the content to another instance of OBS running on Windows. (There are the Browser-Sources).

I tried this 2 times and created a log file.

try: https://obsproject.com/logs/Oz4mxK5avTBCXKq5
try: https://obsproject.com/logs/LkMVT7MF22LOdrlm
At some point OBS suddenly drops down to 120% CPU usage (and the face camera is almost synced again), freezes and starts to build up CPU usage again.

I’m not using any window capture but screen capture instead.

(By the way, push-to-mute isn’t working either)

Regards
Lumbra74

P.S.: If requested, I can provide an analysis of the OBS process from Mac OS. All scenes have been created with OBS 26.1.2


----------



## marcos_vlima (Apr 10, 2021)

It was working here, but in version 26, when using the motion transition ("""zoom""" effect), it crashed, but in update 27 this bug was fixed!
Now I started OBS, it crashed before opening ...
Attached is a copy of the crash

*Ps. When I delet "profile" and "scenes" folders, it works again!

PLEASE, add gridline option in the preview window, to correct camera or objects angle/center!


----------



## Toastfalter (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi,

I have the mistake of OBS saying it is recording, but it is taking a still image.
The picture is right, but the sound is right.

The funny thing is that the preview runs normally.

Use a ryzen 9 3900x with an RTX 2070

Its only the Game that doesnt get recorded.
Sound and Facecam work perfect.


----------



## qhobbes (Apr 11, 2021)

I didn't see this in release notes, but now able to configure my Blackmagic device (this didn't work in 26.1.1). Thanks whoever fixed that.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 12, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Can you post a demonstration video of the issue, as well as a sample track matte that this happens with?


here's the one of the files, but NOT limited to this one. Id say, over the last 2 days its been better, but still occasionally does it, ill try to record and catch it.
Also, cpu is up quite a bit across the board









						PaintTransition.webm
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 12, 2021)

Even though this is a different file, it’s the same behavior, I had my vods off; so I didn’t happen to catch the paint one .
You can see here, when I click the button we get a frame of the scene before the transition.








						Flash frame - Album on Imgur
					

Find, rate and share the best memes and images. Discover the magic of the Internet at Imgur.




					imgur.com
				




here’s a few of them, for S&g’z









						Track matte trans obs 27
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 13, 2021)

A new RC with several fixes has been released: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.0.0-rc2


----------



## lol87 (Apr 14, 2021)

in idle this version eat more cpu on 26 version i have 0.7% - 1.2% now 2% - 2.5% at idle.


----------



## lcalder (Apr 16, 2021)

OBS 27 rc2 crashes upon exit each time....
Please find crashlog and log attached.


----------



## dioxis (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello, many players already have HDR monitors, many new games already support these functions. Are there any HDR capture support features planned for the next update? 
Work in progress, is there any date?


----------



## WizardCM (Apr 16, 2021)

lcalder said:


> OBS 27 rc2 crashes upon exit each time....
> Please find crashlog and log attached.


This crash is caused by the VLC source being unloaded twice. This could be caused by another plugin as indicated by <unknown>. Try it without third party plugins.



dioxis said:


> Hello, many players already have HDR monitors, many new games already support these functions. Are there any HDR capture support features planned for the next update?
> Work in progress, is there any date?


HDR is planned, but not any time soon and there's no solid plan yet.
OBS 27, just like a few previous versions, include changes that will help the future development of 10bit (HDR) video. Small steps.


----------



## Gradus (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello,

I have downloaded the 0.27 RC2 to my system and tested it. When I apply mask (alpha mask via filters) to my camera the picture becomes white washed. I have tried to change the opacity, but it doesn't have any effect to fix the issue.


----------



## izzy.ikigai (Apr 17, 2021)

With the RC2 my recordings and streams will randomly stop after anything from 5 minutes to 40 minutes(I've been testing this while just recording random work, that's the range I found, might be more or less) and restarting them isn't possible until I restart OBS completely.

This only happens when I enable the RTX denoiser on my mic. With the RNNoise denoiser this doesn't happen. This was reproducable on the latest Game Ready driver and on the one before that on my RTX 3090. 

The log brings up the following just right before the crash:



> 19:02:22.835: error:   Input contains (near) NaN/+-Inf
> 19:02:22.835: [FFmpeg aac encoder: '#someencoder#'] avcodec_encode_audio2 failed: Invalid argument
> 19:02:22.835: Error encoding with encoder '#someencoder#'



Kinda sad because the RTX denoiser seems to be working a bit better than the RNNoise denoiser.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Apr 17, 2021)

BUG.
Im not sure if this is by design or not.
When using a Browser Source to capture an Image (in this case a twitch user's profile picture 300x300.png)
the Matte Transitions wont play nice. I thought it was because of the square aspect ratio of the file. it seems like it is not.
Ive made 600x300 (double wide) to accommodate the proper aspect ratio of the .png file in question, and I still get a full rendering of
the track matte file (both the Alpha image and the Tack matte image) over the image being transitioned IN.
Ive tested with files that certainly work for scenes, and that are the same ones ive been using since RC1 for scene transitions, and that work on 

I did a quick screen record----->
(this is with a browser source png)








						transtest.mkv
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				



this is with a local file jpg, same behavior. and as you'll see in the end, that transition works fine for scenes.
it would seem its Images, png, jpg local and through browsers.








						transtest2_.mkv
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				



regular WEBM stingers/reveals are working just fine

thanks guys!


----------



## GrumpyDog (Apr 20, 2021)

Bug in LUA Scripts

script_update(_settings_) not working

OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 2


----------



## DanSuzuki (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a little weird issue with masks.

I apply a mask to a source in a scene... all good, source is not transparent - white background with checkerboard just to check transparency, it's of course disabled otherwise.






Then I nest the scene above into another one and it's suddenly transparent slighty:




This worked just fine in OBS 26. I triple checked everything, there are no filters or anything enabled.

Then I went and created a source mirror of the same scene and nested it and it's suddenly not transparent .... until I turn on the scale filtering (any) it gets transparent again.

So source mirror:




Source mirror with scale filter:





¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 21, 2021)

Can you reproduce this behavior without using a third party plugin (StreamFX)?


----------



## DanSuzuki (Apr 21, 2021)

It actually happens without the Source mirror. So I apply a mask to a scene, nest that scene into another scene (regularily, without using the plugin) - and it becomes slightly transparent. I can try to uninstall StreamFX tomorrow and see if it still happens if that's what you mean


----------



## marcos_vlima (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, I suggested "adding the grid line in the preview window" , and I came to show how I'm using ...
I thought of using it only in the preview window and not sending it to live for obvious reasons!
At the moment I made a 16:9 PNG image of the lines and trigger them by keyboard shortcuts. But sometimes I forget and sending the image with the lines over it.
I use them a lot to adjust frame live cameras, I think it will be of great help to many.
Would it be difficult to implement this?

PS. RC2 it's working here!


----------



## rcdrone (Apr 22, 2021)

>  I have a little weird issue with masks.

If you can attach your image mask, and filter settings, I can try to repro.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2021)

marcos_vlima said:


> Hi everyone, I suggested "adding the grid line in the preview window" , and I came to show how I'm using ...
> I thought of using it only in the preview window and not sending it to live for obvious reasons!
> At the moment I made a 16:9 PNG image of the lines and trigger them by keyboard shortcuts. But sometimes I forget and sending the image with the lines over it.
> I use them a lot to adjust frame live cameras, I think it will be of great help to many.
> ...


can i ask how you got the notepad window


----------



## qhobbes (Apr 22, 2021)

@JohnH this is how I do it.
Create a txt file with your notes (HTML works too) ex. notes.txt
View > Docks > Custom Browser Docks...
Dock Name: Notes
URL: file:///C:/Users/MyUserName/Documents/notes.txt
[Apply] [Close]
View > Docks > Notes


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Can you reproduce this behavior without using a third party plugin (StreamFX)?



Look carefully at the first shot where "it is not transparent". At that point, it's already partially transparent.


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Apr 23, 2021)

TheAncientGamer said:


> Just a little tip for all green screeners out there.  The light you have on your face should be a cool temperature (blue) and the light in your room that shines on your green screen should be a warm light (yellow).  You will get perfect keying if you go with this set up.


Thanks for the tip.  Tried that setup and still having some issues.  Could be user error.  But I still dont see how the update to the Chroma Key settings is solving anything.  If it is not broke....dont fix it, kinda thing.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 23, 2021)

Xaymar said:


> Look carefully at the first shot where "it is not transparent". At that point, it's already partially transparent.


To be clear, I was more asking so I could get reproduction steps that didn't rely on installing a third party plugin. I wasn't blaming StreamFX here.


----------



## rupture (Apr 23, 2021)

I am using 27.0.0 rc2 testing the RXT noise feature.
I have an RTX 3090 with "nvidia-audio-effects-sdk-v1.0.0-ampere" installed.  The feature works solid for the most part.

I've had twice where streaming the microphone just stop working.  The stream still goes but with no mic audio.  However when I try to interact with OBS like disable RTX noise filter.  OBS freezes and has to be ended.

I've never had the mic audio just stop working mid stream before.  Let me know if I can provide any other information that may help.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> To be clear, I was more asking so I could get reproduction steps that didn't rely on installing a third party plugin. I wasn't blaming StreamFX here.



Oh that wasn't my intention to imply. I believe the original image already has transparency in some way or form (perhaps every 2nd pixel is transparent), and the scaling method is causing it to actually appear, which wouldn't be a bug.


----------



## Dirtyoliver (Apr 23, 2021)

cs9k said:


> Hello!  There's a few of us AMD users out there that would like to know if it is easy/possible to add H265 encoders as a selection in the streaming tab, when "Youtube HLS" is selected.  Thanks!


Any news on that?


----------



## Gmy (Apr 24, 2021)

The source transitions work fine for individual sources. When sources are grouped, The animation shows only in the preview an not in the program.


----------



## Gmy (Apr 24, 2021)

Gmy said:


> The source transitions work fine for individual sources. When sources are grouped, The animation shows only in the preview an not in the program.


Ignore this. It works fine after setting the transition correctly


----------



## TheRustyTigger (Apr 24, 2021)

Did something substantial happen to the chroma?  Even made sure I got rc2, but my original dialed in settings key out everything


----------



## GrumpyDog (Apr 26, 2021)

I get a bug where when in Studio Mode the display (Program View) stops working when switching back.


----------



## DanSuzuki (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the mask I've been using that gives me issues.


----------



## Filip S (Apr 27, 2021)

I have ubunto 20.04 and 20.10 - I needed browser dock  - so I just followed the guide on how to compile.

I was not really going for the late version of of OBS but I have both tried the one available via deb and the downloaded source
with the same problem with nivida

03:47:51 AM.233: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor
03:47:51 AM.233: CPU Speed: 3000.000MHz
03:47:51 AM.233: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
03:47:51 AM.233: Physical Memory: 3931MB Total, 887MB Free
03:47:51 AM.233: Kernel Version: Linux 5.8.0-50-generic
03:47:51 AM.233: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "20.10"
03:47:51 AM.233: Session Type: x11
03:47:51 AM.233: Window System: X11.0, Vendor: The X.Org Foundation, Version: 1.20.9
03:47:51 AM.241: Portable mode: false
03:47:51 AM.313: OBS 27.0.0-rc2-51-g387a2c5f3 (linux)
03:47:51 AM.313: ---------------------------------
03:47:51 AM.377: ---------------------------------
03:47:51 AM.377: audio settings reset:
03:47:51 AM.377:     samples per sec: 48000
03:47:51 AM.377:     speakers:        2
03:47:51 AM.399: ---------------------------------
03:47:51 AM.399: Initializing OpenGL...
03:47:51 AM.476: Loading up OpenGL on adapter NVIDIA Corporation GeForce GTX 670/PCIe/SSE2
03:47:51 AM.476: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 460.73.01, shading language 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

03:47:51 AM.709: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 87.1.12+g03f9336+chromium-87.0.4280.88
03:47:51 AM.772: NVENC supported
03:47:51 AM.772: FFMPEG VAAPI supported
03:47:51 AM.794: [obs-websocket] you can haz websockets (version 4.9.0)
03:47:51 AM.794: [obs-websocket] qt version (compile-time): 5.9.5 ; qt version (run-time): 5.14.2

03:50:46 AM.984: Check your video drivers are up to date. Try closing other recording software which might be using NVENC such as NVIDIA Shadowplay or Windows 10 Game DVR.


I am not running windows 10 - any suggestion ?


----------



## Filip S (Apr 27, 2021)

Filip S said:


> I have ubunto 20.04 and 20.10 - I needed browser dock  - so I just followed the guide on how to compile.
> 
> I was not really going for the late version of of OBS but I have both tried the one available via deb and the downloaded source
> with the same problem with nivida
> ...




Solution was here to turn off the psyco virtual tuning - I am using nvidia 460 drivers...


----------



## _AgentCobra (Apr 29, 2021)

Stop having issues everyone. I want them to release already. Yesssssss


----------



## rupture (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm still regularly having issues with the RTX Noise filter just crashing.  The rest of OBS works just everyone thinks I muted.  Then if I try to end stream or do anything in the OBS UI it goes to not responding then my stream does die.


----------



## _AgentCobra (May 2, 2021)

Will there be an RC3 before release?


----------



## rcdrone (May 2, 2021)

DanSuzuki said:


> This is the mask I've been using that gives me issues.


Sorry, I didn't notice the reply. Can you try RC3? A lot of fixes have gone in.


----------



## dodgepong (May 2, 2021)

Release candidate 3 is now available: *








						Release OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 3 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Release Candidate 3 Fixes  Added a whole bunch of missing Undo/Redo actions Fixed a metric ton of Undo/Redo actions that weren’t behaving as expected (especially with groups) Fixed the missing file...




					github.com
				



*


----------



## PixelBeardQc (May 2, 2021)

Morning, I have been running RC2 since day one.

I have an issue with a script (Advanced timer.lua) ever since getting on the RC train. Since RC3 did not fix the issue I will bring it up here.

Once you setup the scrip as usual, it works but you cannot make any setting change, seems like you absolutely have to delete and re-install to change anything, and even then as soon as 1 setting gets applied any further change will get reseted as soon as you leave the script page.
I am no the script dev and I left a note in his discussion page as well.

Running on windows


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (May 3, 2021)

ALL MY stingers, matte transitions are NOT populating the entire screen. Ones that ive been using since 25, and new ones that WERE working in 27RC2 ---- its almost like they are NOT being resized/stretched to fill

heres what I mean: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vq5o99q37fz9co3/RC3_Stinger_resize.mkv?dl=0


----------



## WizardCM (May 3, 2021)

PixelBeardQc said:


> Once you setup the scrip as usual, it works but you cannot make any setting change, seems like you absolutely have to delete and re-install to change anything, and even then as soon as 1 setting gets applied any further change will get reseted as soon as you leave the script page.


I confirmed this bug yesterday right as RC3 was being prepared. I've added it to the list.


----------



## _AgentCobra (May 4, 2021)

Outstanding work. Can't wait for stable release! Sending much love to the devs.


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 4, 2021)

LUA Scripts still not updating with new values when changed in  OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 3


----------



## Nimble (May 4, 2021)

Do Release Candidate versions offer an update path to the official release?


----------



## PixelBeardQc (May 4, 2021)

I have been having a glitch, some source will no display properly (hidden when enabled) after exiting studio mode but not all the time,

30% chance of some source dissapearing after exiting studio mode. Triggering and releasing studio mode solve the issue.


----------



## wgp123 (May 4, 2021)

PixelBeardQc said:


> Morning, I have been running RC2 since day one.
> 
> I have an issue with a script (Advanced timer.lua) ever since getting on the RC train. Since RC3 did not fix the issue I will bring it up here.
> 
> ...


Same issue here, updated to RC3 and still find same issue. Will continue testing....


----------



## Blend30 (May 4, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Release candidate 3 is now available: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My luts are not being recognized in Obs 27. Mac OS


----------



## aega (May 5, 2021)

JEJ said:


> LUA Scripts still not updating with new values when changed in  OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 3


I have the same problem on Mac for Python scripts.


----------



## WizardCM (May 5, 2021)

Nimble said:


> Do Release Candidate versions offer an update path to the official release?


Yes, you'll get a standard updater notification in-app once we release 27.0.0 itself.



Blend30 said:


> My luts are not being recognized in Obs 27. Mac OS


Thanks for reporting this. We have a fix awaiting testing and we'll include it in whatever the next build is, either RC4 or release.


----------



## Blend30 (May 5, 2021)

Thank you. I installed RC2 and the luts work.  Looking forward to RC4 release. Great work!


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 6, 2021)

BUG - > Transitions -> Stinger media files no longer stretch to fill the current display frame. #OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 3


----------



## Enricob55 (May 6, 2021)

Installed RC3 but I found it quite unstable compared with RC2. 
Just moving a Source layer up or down in the list, makes the application freeze forever. :-(


----------



## FortuN (May 7, 2021)

Noticed that the dx12 sync sometimes hangs itself when playing Warzone (it also sometimes not hooking the game, just being black). And if you try to fix it by disable and enable it again the game crashes. Anyone else had this issues? 
That fix is however great when its working! It was a nightmare before. Just this one bug with it


----------



## lol87 (May 7, 2021)

Same problem with COD warzone.


----------



## FortuN (May 7, 2021)

Just got it agai


lol87 said:


> Same problem with COD warzone.



"Good" to hear its not only me. Got it again, have log this time.
Game capture window "frooze" and was stuck, then warzone crashed after i disabled the "fix direct3d 12" and enabled it again.


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (May 8, 2021)

Hello, thanks for the new beta release, but could anyone fix this long-time bug? Text scrolling cut-off is a very common error and on this forum there has been so many thread about this. But it still appears here, on v27. Hope someone could handle this.


----------



## Deullcore (May 8, 2021)

There is still random lags where it look like its dropped from 60 fps to 30 does that for about 2 seconds then will go bakc to normal  sometimes it doesnt happen at all and all is great


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 9, 2021)

Hey guys! I'm having an issue with RC3 which I didn't have before. My stinger transitions no longer fit fulls creen but the native resolution of the stinger which is 1080p. My canvas is 1440p and it has never been an issue until testing this release. Also the browser dock which I use to monitor my live stream was insanely laggy. I thought my stream was looking terrible, however the stream looked amazing it was the browser dock that was stuttering like mad. Hope this helps!


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 9, 2021)

3lementFisher said:


> Hey guys! I'm having an issue with RC3 which I didn't have before. My stinger transitions no longer fit fulls creen but the native resolution of the stinger which is 1080p. My canvas is 1440p and it has never been an issue until testing this release. Also the browser dock which I use to monitor my live stream was insanely laggy. I thought my stream was looking terrible, however the stream looked amazing it was the browser dock that was stuttering like mad. Hope this helps!


Just for context here is a clip. 









						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					clips.twitch.tv


----------



## ijsthee (May 9, 2021)

JEJ said:


> Bug in LUA Scripts
> 
> script_update(_settings_) not working
> 
> OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 2


Can confirm this. script_update works from time to time or even once after script loading. I'm using OBS 27 RC3, python 3.9 and macOS Catalina.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (May 11, 2021)

3lementFisher said:


> Hey guys! I'm having an issue with RC3 which I didn't have before. My stinger transitions no longer fit fulls creen but the native resolution of the stinger which is 1080p. My canvas is 1440p and it has never been an issue until testing this release. Also the browser dock which I use to monitor my live stream was insanely laggy. I thought my stream was looking terrible, however the stream looked amazing it was the browser dock that was stuttering like mad. Hope this helps!


I reported this as well, they are aware.
.... kinda SHOCKED MORE people didnt report it


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 11, 2021)

Djjoshuacarl said:


> I reported this as well, they are aware.
> .... kinda SHOCKED MORE people didnt report it


Yeah it was too much trouble to go and re-render the stinger at 2560x1440 so I just reverted back to v.26. The lag on my livestream browser dock was really off-putting too so will wait for that to hopefully be fixed in RC4 or the final release. Whichever is first!


----------



## dodgepong (May 11, 2021)

The stinger size issue has been reported several times and will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 11, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> The stinger size issue has been reported several times and will be fixed in the next release.


Excellent, thank you! Must have missed that report. :)


----------



## FortuN (May 11, 2021)

So, noticed that the direct3d 12 synchronization feature makes for example, also the Division 2 to just not capture and show all black. If you restart the the game capture with it enabled to try to fix it, obs crashes.

Can't post the log since it won't upload, just getting error when trying to upload. Also can't upload it at the file upload log analyzer since nothing is happening and it just refreshes the page after pressing upload. Heres a snap of it

"

```
06:27:10.709: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:10.710: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:10.710: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:10.710: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:10.710: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:10.803: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:10.804: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:10.804: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:10.804: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:10.804: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:10.899: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:10.900: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:10.900: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:10.900: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:10.900: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.000: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.000: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.000: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.000: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.000: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.095: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.095: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.095: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.095: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.095: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.186: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.186: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.186: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.187: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.187: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.282: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.282: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.282: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.282: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.282: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.376: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.376: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.376: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.377: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.377: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.470: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.471: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.471: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.471: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.471: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.565: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.566: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.566: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.566: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.566: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.661: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.662: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.662: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.662: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.662: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.757: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.757: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.757: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.757: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.757: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.853: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.853: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.853: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.854: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.854: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:11.948: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:11.948: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:11.948: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:11.948: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:11.948: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
06:27:12.045: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] We're DXGI1.4 boys!
06:27:12.045: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] Buffer count: 3, swap effect: 4
06:27:12.045: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: creating 11 device with swap queue
06:27:12.046: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] d3d12_init_11on12: failed to create 11 device (0x80070057)
06:27:12.046: [game-capture: 'Spelintagning'] ----------------- d3d12 capture freed ----------------
```
"


----------



## Born (May 11, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> We have Release Candidate build for OBS Studio v27 available for testing! This will be a major release with lots of new features, including:
> 
> Source Transitions when hiding/unhiding sources
> Track Matte transitions, a new type of stinger transition that lets you show parts of both the origin scene and the destination scene at the same time during the transition



Is it possible to associate mp3/audio files to source transitions, much like you would in stinger transitions?

Thank you!


----------



## lito2000 (May 11, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> *Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*
> 
> We have Release Candidate build for OBS Studio v27 available for testing! This will be a major release with lots of new features, including:
> 
> ...



When you try to apply a Lut filter is not working nothing happens


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 11, 2021)

I also noticed only in the release candidates that if I change any In game visual setting and click apply the capture freezes completely and only restarting the game fixes this. Reverting back to v. 26 it works as normal so I figured I'd mention it as I am on my mobile and can't read through all the replies to see if it had been reported.


----------



## dodgepong (May 11, 2021)

lito2000 said:


> When you try to apply a Lut filter is not working nothing happens


Is this on Mac or Linux? If so, this will be fixed in RC4.


3lementFisher said:


> I also noticed only in the release candidates that if I change any In game visual setting and click apply the capture freezes completely and only restarting the game fixes this. Reverting back to v. 26 it works as normal so I figured I'd mention it as I am on my mobile and can't read through all the replies to see if it had been reported.


What game are you capturing when this happens? Please post a log.


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 11, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Is this on Mac or Linux? If so, this will be fixed in RC4.
> 
> What game are you capturing when this happens? Please post a log.



It has been both times with PUBG and Warzone. It's only once apply is clicked it just freeze frames the image and will not unstick. It's video only, the audio continues and the gameplay is fine it's just the video portion of the capture. I have uninstalled and reinstalled v26 but if it helps you I can reinstall and record it in action for you and post a video. I can then post the log associated with that video file.


----------



## lol87 (May 12, 2021)

Call of duty - warzone used game capture or screen capture sometime (99% time ) picture frozen write only sound with static frozen image or black screen.When i record or , stream Rust ( game ) all fine.Problem only with warzone.


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 12, 2021)

lol87 said:


> Call of duty - warzone used game capture or screen capture sometime (99% time ) picture frozen write only sound with static frozen image or black screen.When i record or , stream Rust ( game ) all fine.Problem only with warzone.


Does it too with PUBG for me though. Not tried it with any others


----------



## andreapontic (May 13, 2021)

FortuN said:


> Noticed that the dx12 sync sometimes hangs itself when playing Warzone (it also sometimes not hooking the game, just being black). And if you try to fix it by disable and enable it again the game crashes. Anyone else had this issues?
> That fix is however great when its working! It was a nightmare before. Just this one bug with it



have a same problem, please fix this


----------



## dodgepong (May 13, 2021)

3lementFisher said:


> Does it too with PUBG for me though


Are you running PUBG in DX12 mode somehow?

Is anyone having similar issues with DX12 games besides Warzone?


----------



## caleforty (May 13, 2021)

User feedback on Candidate 3: All 720p stingers didn't scale up on update. Some issues with image sources loading if they're set to unload. Similar problems with vlc source videos. Work around for vlc sources was to swap to studio mode and play the nested scene with the source.

HP Spectre x360 2020, i7 11th gen, 1650 gtx, 16 gb ram, windows 10


----------



## FortuN (May 14, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Are you running PUBG in DX12 mode somehow?
> 
> Is anyone having similar issues with DX12 games besides Warzone?



Yes, The Division 2 in Dx12 mode.



FortuN said:


> So, noticed that the direct3d 12 synchronization feature makes for example, also the Division 2 to just not capture and show all black. If you restart the the game capture with it enabled to try to fix it, obs crashes.
> 
> Can't post the log since it won't upload, just getting error when trying to upload. Also can't upload it at the file upload log analyzer since nothing is happening and it just refreshes the page after pressing upload. Heres a snap of it
> 
> ...


----------



## WizardCM (May 14, 2021)

Release Candidate 4 is now available:

Release OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 4 · obsproject/obs-studio (github.com)


----------



## andreapontic (May 14, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Are you running PUBG in DX12 mode somehow?
> 
> Is anyone having similar issues with DX12 games besides Warzone?



yes, warzone in Dx12, I made a video if you care


----------



## Jason Hunt (May 14, 2021)

Are there any plans/discussions about adding an interface to control the output from OBS to recorders and streams? Our audio output is very low and has to be boosted in post-production by about 10dB. It would be very helpful to be able to control the settings for output besides the video file format and the destination folder.


----------



## MarvelVongola (May 15, 2021)

Hi I'm have trouble with my track matte transition where it shows my next scene as an overlay before it even begins or finishes the transition itself. Anyone else had this trouble?


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 16, 2021)

BUG -> Activating and then Deactivating 'Studio Mode' results in Black Screen. Repeat previous resolves the issue. 

* RC4 
* Win 10


----------



## hazonku (May 18, 2021)

Would be neat if there was some way to make Image Mask/Blend filters somehow effect their associated show/hide stinger transitions too.


----------



## leepull (May 18, 2021)

在20H2版本中，使用自定义颜色时，颜色值无法生效


----------



## ADKMedic (May 18, 2021)

I'm sorry if this has been asked elsewhere, but I can't seem to find an answer...  Is it possible to have both v26.1 and a v27 release candidate installed on the same machine?  Specifically a Mac?

Thank you in advance.

Andy


----------



## ThommiTechnik (May 18, 2021)

@ADKMedic : Yes, of course. Download v27, drag it to the desktop, rename it to "OBS Studiov27", e.g., and drag it then into Applications, and then you can start both, according to your needs.


----------



## WizardCM (May 18, 2021)

Release Canidate 5 is now available:









						Release OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 5 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Release Candidate 5 Fixes  Fixed Undo/Redo not working properly when hiding a source within a group Fixed a hook stability issue with DX12 game capture hook Fixed issues acquiring and reacquiring w...




					github.com


----------



## Gradus (May 20, 2021)

Hi folks,

I have tested 20.0 RC5. I have noticed that when I set show/hide transtisiton to my camera and make the source invisitble/visible the camera doesn't view show up. If I switch to another scene and come back to the same scene the camera shows in a second and disappears again. I need to disable/enable the resource to fix the issue.


----------



## Deullcore (May 20, 2021)

Still getting those crazy random drops on fps only in recordings


----------



## Enricob55 (May 21, 2021)

Moving the source layers up and down, freeze the application. 
Tested on two different PCs with Windows 10 x64  Intel i5 and i7 8 and 16Gb or RAM.
Issue is appearing on all 2.7 RC2/3/4/5


----------



## Talonis (May 21, 2021)

Reported as a bug:

MKV muxing in 27.0 RC 5 causes crackles in resultant .MP4 file.

This only occurs when muxing with 27.0 RCs. Playing the original MKV in VLC or converting the MKV file with FFMPEG is fine.


----------



## dodgepong (May 22, 2021)

Enricob55 said:


> Moving the source layers up and down, freeze the application.
> Tested on two different PCs with Windows 10 x64  Intel i5 and i7 8 and 16Gb or RAM.
> Issue is appearing on all 2.7 RC2/3/4/5


Is this happening on RC1 or v26?


----------



## dodgepong (May 22, 2021)

Gradus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have tested 20.0 RC5. I have noticed that when I set show/hide transtisiton to my camera and make the source invisitble/visible the camera doesn't view show up. If I switch to another scene and come back to the same scene the camera shows in a second and disappears again. I need to disable/enable the resource to fix the issue.


Are you using any third party plugins? Please post a log.


----------



## dodgepong (May 24, 2021)

Release Candidate 6 is now available for testing: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.0.0-rc6


----------



## shatgamer80 (May 24, 2021)

I'm very interested in the track matte feature of V27 but wondering if I dl and install this RC, will I lose plugins/scripts along with stream elements add-ons?
Keep up the great work and looking forward to v27 :)

SG


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 25, 2021)

shatgamer80 said:


> I'm very interested in the track matte feature of V27 but wondering if I dl and install this RC, will I lose plugins/scripts along with stream elements add-ons?
> Keep up the great work and looking forward to v27 :)
> 
> SG



If you install it correctly you will not loose anything.


----------



## likegold (May 25, 2021)

When I stop the virtual camera, and try to start it back it doesn't work.  I have to restart Linux.  Not sure why this is.


----------



## Enricob55 (May 25, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Is this happening on RC1 or v26?


Hi ,
The problem was appearing only on the V27 RCxx releases, not on v26.
Made some further check and after a clean install (no plugin) noticed that the problem is no longer occurring, therefore, I assume that it was caused by some of the plugin not yet compatible with the v27 new build.

I just reinstalled only Device Control plugin and it keeps working fine.


----------



## Rene79 (May 25, 2021)

On the Mac beta I’m getting frame drop when using an ndi source with a lutt on the filter, running with a browser dock with either restream or fb 

Soon as I remove that filter it’s fine 

Cpu use Is low, bit rate is solid so seems like a bug


----------



## DReffects (May 26, 2021)

*Bug Report:
Show/Hide Transitions*

Version: 27.0.0-RC6

Steps to reproduce:

Select two or more Sources
Right-Click and select Show/Hide Transition
Show/Hide Transition is only being applied to one of the selected sources


----------



## DReffects (May 26, 2021)

Bug Report:
Hotkeys active while input field selected in Dialog
(not quite shure if bug or by design)

Version: 27.0.0-RC6

Steps to reproduce:

Set Hotkeys for scene changing to NUM Keys 0-9
Double Click any Source or open a Dialog like "Add Source"
Select a text input field
Type on the NUM Keys
Scenes change / Hotkey Command is being executed

I am unsure if this is by design out of the premise "hotkeys should always work" or if its a bug. If its not a bug, please consider it a feature suggestion to add an option to disable hotkeys while a text input field is selected ;-)
Thanks!


----------



## DReffects (May 26, 2021)

*Bug Report:
Chroma Key Filter Defaults button not working*

Version: 27.0.0-RC6 

Steps to reproduce:

Add chroma key filter
change values
hit "Default button" - nothing happens


----------



## dodgepong (May 26, 2021)

DReffects said:


> *Bug Report:
> Chroma Key Filter Defaults button not working*
> 
> Version: 27.0.0-RC6
> ...


I am unable to reproduce this given the reproduction steps.


----------



## koala (May 26, 2021)

Version: OBS 27.0.0-rc6 (64-bit, windows)
Issue: Windows 21H1 release not logged correctly in OBS logfile:

```
19:29:36.315: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
19:29:36.315: CPU Speed: 4008MHz
19:29:36.315: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
19:29:36.315: Physical Memory: 16253MB Total, 9353MB Free
19:29:36.315: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 19043 (release: 2009; revision: 985; 64-bit)
```
Actually, this is a machine with 21H1:





How about displaying: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\DisplayVersion, this has "21H1" for me.
You seem to display HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ReleaseId, which is still "2009" on my machine. Every release, Microsoft seems to choose a new regkey for storing the release name.


----------



## noorkarzon (May 26, 2021)

Just downloaded the test build. The software immediately crashes and shuts down as soon as I create a new "Scene Collection".

MacOS 10.15.7


----------



## dodgepong (May 27, 2021)

noorkarzon said:


> Just downloaded the test build. The software immediately crashes and shuts down as soon as I create a new "Scene Collection".
> 
> MacOS 10.15.7


Please post the crash log.


----------



## noorkarzon (May 27, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Please post the crash log.



Sorry I'm new here. Looked around and I only found log file which seemed to be fine and didn't mention any error "except missing some jpegs". But I didn't find any crash log, or even a crash folder. Should I paste the normal log file here?


----------



## 3lementFisher (May 27, 2021)

I'm happy to report the crashing of the game capture when changing settings has disappeared. I'm only having strange laggy issues with the UI in OBS in RC6. Such as the audio mixer monitors are laggy when showing the current levels. They're jumpy rather than smooth in v26. Also the browser docks are laggier in this release than in the stable release. I can't really produce a log for this as it's not in relation to the streaming performance but I am having to use my phone as a preview as it is a bit too laggy for my liking.


----------



## DReffects (May 27, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> I am unable to reproduce this given the reproduction steps.


Thanks for checking. I am talking about this button:




It does not reset the values of the filter to its defaults for me.

I've did a little bit of testing: *Turns out the bug only occurs when you have a source that does not have any other filters on it.*

Create a new media source
Just add a single filter: chroma key
change values
hit default key -> does not work
If you then add another filter, the default button of chroma key all of a sudden works.
If still works if you remove all other filters besides chroma key and do not close the filter window in between.
If you remove all filters, close the filter window, reopen it, reapply only chroma key, the bug is back :-)

Hope this helps!


----------



## dodgepong (May 27, 2021)

DReffects said:


> Thanks for checking. I am talking about this button:
> View attachment 71569
> 
> It does not reset the values of the filter to its defaults for me.
> ...


Ah, I was able to reproduce on specifically a media source, as well as a video capture device. It doesn't happen on an image source or display capture.


----------



## Mister36 (May 28, 2021)

koala said:


> Version: OBS 27.0.0-rc6 (64-bit, windows)
> Issue: Windows 21H1 release not logged correctly in OBS logfile:
> 
> ```
> ...



I confirmed this is the case as well


----------



## DReffects (May 29, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Ah, I was able to reproduce on specifically a media source, as well as a video capture device. It doesn't happen on an image source or display capture.


excellent, thanks. Were you able to reproduce the other two reports or do you need more details on those? :-)


----------



## dodgepong (May 29, 2021)

I'm not sure I would categorize the other two reports as "bugs", at least to the extent that they need to be addressed before the v27 launch. The third report was already present in v26 so that will also not be addressed in v27 as it's too late in the process to include bug fixes for brand new bugs.


----------



## DReffects (May 30, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> I'm not sure I would categorize the other two reports as "bugs", at least to the extent that they need to be addressed before the v27 launch. The third report was already present in v26 so that will also not be addressed in v27 as it's too late in the process to include bug fixes for brand new bugs.


Ah yes, they are most certainly not causing the software to be unuseable ;-) 
Is there a dedicated area for feature suggestions / bug reports besides this thread?


----------



## Gradus (May 30, 2021)

Bug report:
Version: 27.0.0-RC6
Issue: Use Matte Track  "Seperate File option" is disappered from the menu.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 1, 2021)

Gradus said:


> Bug report:
> Version: 27.0.0-RC6
> Issue: Use Matte Track  "Seperate File option" is disappered from the menu.
> 
> View attachment 71665


Not a bug. The RC6 patch notes say that it was removed intentionally due to unreliability. It will be added back once we can guarantee that two media sources can be decoded for playback at the same rate.


----------



## Gradus (Jun 1, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Not a bug. The RC6 patch notes say that it was removed intentionally due to unreliability. It will be added back once we can guarantee that two media sources can be decoded for playback at the same rate.



Sorry, I have missed the patch notes. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 1, 2021)

OBS Studio 27 is finally fully released! Thank you so much for your help!

*https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.0.0*


----------

